# Looking for an old favorite



## Stephen Glossy Curran (Jan 11, 2020)

I haven’t put a model together in about 10 years and can not find the brand I used to put together. I used to buy them from Walmart. They were a metal, unpainted model and now I can’t even find anything comparable. I enjoyed the whole process of being able to decide what color I wanted to paint them. Does anyone know of anything simplistic to this that’s under $50? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @stephen glossy curan

I ran across this kit at a Toy Show Auction back in the Summer of 2017. Not sure if they were available at Wal Marts though. But is it the brand/maker you remember?


Scale Models 1932 Chevrolet Coupe by Milton Fox, on Flickr


DSC_0043 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


It might be easier to find them by searching for the kit/model name if you can remember how they were sold of the ones you built back then.


----------



## bisc59 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think you may be thinking of Motormax "Fresh Cherries" diecast kits. I got one of the Pintos back when Wal Mart kept them!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fresh Cherries? i've built one of those. This is my Ford Maverick in 1/24 scale
grabber01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
grabber04 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## bisc59 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice looking Maverick, aussie! My sister's first car was a blue Maverick with a 302 V8 engine, no less!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I got a Packard I think it was made of metal but don't recall the company which made it. Don't have it any more.


----------

